# Beetle infestation!!!



## Vinicam (Sep 13, 2008)

Today I was looking at my aquarium and I was impressed! The vivarium was full of beetles that seemed very much like bean beetles. Now they are all around the vivarium, the strange thing is that there wasn't any yesterday and today they are everywhere!

What can i do?


Sorry for the bad english...


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

Can you take pics of them?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

what kind fo frogs do you have in there? also did you feed bean beetles before to this tank and if so how long ago? did you leave any beans in the tank?


----------



## Vinicam (Sep 13, 2008)

Julio said:


> what kind fo frogs do you have in there? also did you feed bean beetles before to this tank and if so how long ago? did you leave any beans in the tank?


I have two Phylomedusa distincta. I managed to let some of the bean beetles larvae to them a few weeks ago, and I think some of them escaped.



hexentanz said:


> Can you take pics of them?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

those are not bean beetles, at least not the common species in the dart frog hobby, those look like meal worm beetles.


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

This looks like a 'Cis chinensis' or 'Cis boleti';

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...nsis_dorsal.jpg/60px-Cis_chinensis_dorsal.jpg
http://insektenfotos.de/Cis boleti (Gemeiner Schwammfresser)_004.jpg

the majority of these beetles feed on fungus.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Vini, where did you get these beetles from?


----------



## Vinicam (Sep 13, 2008)

Julio said:


> those are not bean beetles, at least not the common species in the dart frog hobby, those look like meal worm beetles.


You're right... They are mealworm beetles!



hexentanz said:


> This looks like a 'Cis chinensis' or 'Cis boleti';
> 
> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...nsis_dorsal.jpg/60px-Cis_chinensis_dorsal.jpg
> http://insektenfotos.de/Cis boleti (Gemeiner Schwammfresser)_004.jpg
> ...


I saw the beetles eating the shit of the frogs, so I removed all I found, but must have more... 



Julio said:


> Vini, where did you get these beetles from?


The larvae are common for feeding birds and fishs here in Brazil.


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

Vinicam said:


> You're right... They are mealworm beetles!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah ha, they looked very short compared to the mealworm beetle.

and ewwwwww hehe. good luck though if they have laid any larvae your frogs will have some nice food.


----------



## Vinicam (Sep 13, 2008)

hexentanz said:


> and ewwwwww hehe. good luck though if they have laid any larvae your frogs will have some nice food.


I don't want they reproducing in my vivarium... ><


----------

